# Menopur Side Effects



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Really sorry to gatecrash 

Hope you don't mind sharing your thoughts http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87191.msg1197770#msg1197770


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Sailaice

Good luck for your cycle  

Im on 3 amps of menopur for the 1st 7 days then normally from day 7 onwards i alternate between 2-1 per night (this is because my fsh is 9.2 but my last ivf cycle i over stimmed on 3)  

The side effects i get is ovary twinges, tiredness,and sore boobs towards day 7 onwards   but thats about it 

I noticed your having iui so maybe you wont have the side effects that people have with ivf/icsi as we need multiple follies for our cycles so take the drugs over a longer period.

Good luck
Emmaxxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

This is my 1st IVF attempt and you can see from our profile that we are both 'unexplained' as all test results are clear.


Today is day 8 of stimming on Menopur. . I have been on 4 x 75ius of Menopur  = 300ius + 4 sniffs of Burselin + 75mg aspirin / day

Up until no there have been no mood swings or hot flushes but I know that everyone reacts differently. I was pretty scared starting off this cycle .

Went to the hospital yesterday for my 1st scan. Was feeling very uncomfortable.  My scan showed my uterine lining at 7mm (ideally they want it 8-10mm) , and I had 10 follicles on each side measuring 9-10mm (They want 18-20mm) hence the 'heavy' feeling I'm having but I still have a week to go to EC to get up to those measurements! 

Had another blood test for E2, last Friday my E2 was 447 (day5) and today it was 3393 !!! A huge jump so my Menopur has been reduced to 2 x vials / night until my next scan tomorrow. 

So the only side effects I'm having is the growth in follicles which is a good thing in that I'm responding but am very tender around my ovaries. Oh well only another week to go.

What is your plan are you going to have another IUI / start IVF ?

Wishing you the best on what you decide !

Cxx
  

Report to moderator    217.36.121.160


----------

